# 91 Corolla - IB/Trunk Baffle, JBL, Helix, ScanSpeak, Seas



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Just thought I'd start another thread because I've changed gear so much, starting fresh. If you want to see more detail up until this point check out the other thread...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-gallery/138609-91-corolla-need-midrange.html

The system plan at this point is...
-Cheap Sony Head, will upgrade later
-Helix P-DSP bought used
-Pioneer GM-D9601 for 1200rms to subs
-Pioneer GM-D8604 for 300x2rms to midbass
-Pioneer GM-D8604 for 100x4rms to midrange and tweet
-Sub: JBL-GTO1514D
-Midbass: Scan 22W
-Midrange: Scan 10F
-Tweet: Seas H1396

A graphic of the plan at this point...










Pics of the car...














































At this point I have the trunk baffle done and the subs are in and playing on a temporary amp, if you want to see the baffle installation in detail check out the origonal thread here. Also have a hinged amp rack cut and ready to mount the amps, they hang from under the package tray.

Here are some of the pics of the work done so far...























































Some of the gear...



















Hinged amp rack...


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

I got the Pioneer amps in from Newegg a few days ago and I'm pretty much ready to mount them and start to re-wire the whole car. Can't decide whether I'm going to do it now or wait until I buy deadener to do the wiring so that I only have to take it apart once.

Amps came in, extra one for my buddy's GS430...










And the new planned locations of everything on the amp rack...


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking good. I am going to be running similar power levels for my system. Can't wait until school is over for the semester so I can swap out my trusty, but underpowered, 5 channel.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Dude, this is awesome! I have a GTO1514 IB and love it. Curious to know what you think of it.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

WTF IS THAT?

Is that a boat car or something? Whats with the exhaust snorkle?


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

ndm said:


> WTF IS THAT?
> 
> Is that a boat car or something? Whats with the exhaust snorkle?


It's the new "in" thing some of the kids are doing.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Every tow rig's gotta have a stack!


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

jdsoldger said:


> Looking good. I am going to be running similar power levels for my system. Can't wait until school is over for the semester so I can swap out my trusty, but underpowered, 5 channel.


Yeah I'm really excited too, I only have one class this semester but I'm working and have a lot of other peoples cars I'm working on. Got the headroom now!


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

mfenske said:


> Dude, this is awesome! I have a GTO1514 IB and love it. Curious to know what you think of it.


Yeah I think I commented on your thread before I put these in. 

They are wonderful!!! The are by far the best I've ever heard. Previously I've had multiple different dual 8" setups and a pair of 15"s in a huge ported box. They are louder than all the 8"s, they play so clean and flat. The 8"s were just really loud at 50hz. Not as loud as the ported 15"s but that setup wasn't for SQ.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

toylocost said:


> Yeah I think I commented on your thread before I put these in.
> 
> They are wonderful!!! The are by far the best I've ever heard. Previously I've had multiple different dual 8" setups and a pair of 15"s in a huge ported box. They are louder than all the 8"s, they play so clean and flat. The 8"s were just really loud at 50hz. Not as loud as the ported 15"s but that setup wasn't for SQ.


Yeah, I love my IB 15. It amazes me how much low end this thing plays and does it so effortlessly.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

i like this build! looks like it's gonna be fun and sound better than expected!


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

great work man!


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

SteveH! said:


> i like this build! looks like it's gonna be fun and sound better than expected!





vwjmkv said:


> great work man!


Thank you!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 29, 2012)

I like this build. **** yes


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Sub'd, I'm building in a 96 corolla soon


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Amp rack... I built it a few months ago and it didn't quite fit so I got a little discouraged and didn't really work on anything for a while but here are the pics of it finished...


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

I've put some effort in in the last couple of weeks, had a two day nightmare of trying to get three runs of 12ga (+-) wire into the doors through the factory grommet that is already full from factory power windows/locks... ended up breaking some of the factory wiring inside it's sheath and had to pull the whole door and pin out the harness to make repairs.  Probably should have used smaller wire but it's what I had.

Was able to get my 1/0 through the firewall and into the trunk along with a ground off of the driver rear strut tower which means all the wiring required to "permanently" install the amp rack was in and ready. So I "massaged" some places on the bottom of the package tray and was able to make the wiring on top of the amp rack fit... barely...

The amps now clear the subs by about 1/8", I'll take it. Last few days have been trying to get the rack mounted for good, but because I made it such a pain in the ass to remove there will surely be something wrong with the wiring requiring me to take it out again.

Also permanently wired the subs up with the last of my Techflex and some adel clamps...


















Had to make a wood thing to hold the rack where I could work on the top since the hinge didn't work out...









Here it is pretty much all connected ready to be lifted into place, this is a two person job for sure...


















And here are the best pics I could get without a wider lens...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wonderful work!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Coolness!


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice build.

I have the same amp setup with MiniDSP going into a 2015 Chevy Cruze once I get the dash kit, wiring adaptors and deadening.

How does it sound? What are your thoughts on the Pioneer amps?


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Wonderful work!





teldzc1 said:


> Sweet!





stills said:


> Coolness!


Thanks!


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

reithi said:


> Nice build.
> 
> I have the same amp setup with MiniDSP going into a 2015 Chevy Cruze once I get the dash kit, wiring adaptors and deadening.
> 
> How does it sound? What are your thoughts on the Pioneer amps?


Nice, I was going to go with the 2x8 miniDSP but I found this cheaper than the 2x8.

Have not had power to the amps yet, wiring up the battery now and then I will only have subs. I still have to install the front speakers, but working with them so far they have been great.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

Ever worry about the amps overheating being mounted upside down like that?


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

I love this build. Your attention to detail is quite amazing.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Pseudonym said:


> Ever worry about the amps overheating being mounted upside down like that?


Not any more than I would if they were right side up...



thefordmccord said:


> I love this build. Your attention to detail is quite amazing.


Thank you! I try!


----------



## eldondo (Jul 1, 2014)

i have the 9601 and it barely gets warm and i run it hard


----------



## Arete (Oct 6, 2013)

This reminds me of the build I had in my last car, a 95 Geo Prizm. The stereo very quickly exceeded the value of the car though... :blush:

Me and the classifieds section on this forum have a "love hate" relationship... 

Clean build. One of these days I'm trying IB. I just love how it looks and the space saving you get. An installer in my area told me that EVERY IB install he has done people are NEVER happy with the output. Then again, I don't know how many pairs of 15s he did. I think that is why a lot of you guys go with such large drivers. 

Edit- I love love love what you did with the rear deck and the amps. You can get to the controls crazy easy. I'm putting this into my memory bank for my next build. 


Subd


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

91 corolla has a much larger trunk opening than my 96, not to mention your seats actually fold forward, my car was not made for IB 
How are the door mids coming along?


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Kazuhiro said:


> 91 corolla has a much larger trunk opening than my 96, not to mention your seats actually fold forward, my car was not made for IB
> How are the door mids coming along?


I haven't spent much time around the next gen Corollas but I do know the AE92 were sold with fixed back rear seats or folding depending on the trim level. You might be able to find some folding backs for yours from a different car if they did the same with the AE101. IB will still work with fixed back you just lose a little output, same as you would with a sealed box in the trunk seats up vs seats down.

I haven't started on the doors yet, trying to get a few bugs sorted out then I will buy some fiberglass stuff and get going...


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Arete said:


> This reminds me of the build I had in my last car, a 95 Geo Prizm. The stereo very quickly exceeded the value of the car though... :blush:
> 
> Me and the classifieds section on this forum have a "love hate" relationship...
> 
> ...


Yep the gear I have is worth more then the car at this point.

Output is similar to a sealed box, just takes less power to get there. If you think about it the speaker is just a piston displacing a certain volume of air. Whether sealed or IB you are going to move the same amount of air off the front of the cone. Only problem is it's a lot easier to build a good sealed box than do a good IB install, if the trunk isn't sealed very well or the baffle isn't braced well you will lose output.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

I think my 96 is sort of a 98 over there, AE110 imported... Luckily the doors had speakers already, although I'd have to do a big fab job to fit anything decent and baffle it well. 

IB just isnt as fun if you cant put the seats down and stare in awe. Will you be fabbing up pillars too? I think you'll find them narrow to work with.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Kazuhiro said:


> I think my 96 is sort of a 98 over there, AE110 imported... Luckily the doors had speakers already, although I'd have to do a big fab job to fit anything decent and baffle it well.
> 
> IB just isnt as fun if you cant put the seats down and stare in awe. Will you be fabbing up pillars too? I think you'll find them narrow to work with.


I'm pretty sure some AE110 came with fold down here also.

I thought about the pillars but I think I'm going to try this first...


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

That is unfortunate with the doors.... this will be a big project haha..


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Kazuhiro said:


> That is unfortunate with the doors.... this will be a big project haha..


Yes they will be


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Changed my mind, decided to try dash pods. Haven't used fiberglass in a while but it seems to be working well...


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Have you got the room to replicate that on the drivers side?


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep...


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Do you ever have the urge to patch up your dash upholstery?


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Kazuhiro said:


> Do you ever have the urge to patch up your dash upholstery?


Someday I will buy a parts car and swap dashes. I think a new dash would cost more than a parts car and I'm not sure it can be repaired. It's the only part of the interior that's really bad. I plan on getting a dash mat after the pods are done so you won't be able to see any of the cracks anyways.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Dashmat will do the trick I guess. This is a lot different from most cars on the forum, but good old daily drivers like these run like tanks in the long term. How many miles you got clocked?


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

toylocost said:


> If you think about it the speaker is just a piston displacing a certain volume of air. Whether sealed or IB you are going to move the same amount of air off the front of the cone.


I wouldn't quite say that


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Kazuhiro said:


> Dashmat will do the trick I guess. This is a lot different from most cars on the forum, but good old daily drivers like these run like tanks in the long term. How many miles you got clocked?


Just over 200k. It is cost effective, I've thought about selling it a few times but it just makes too much financial sense to keep it while I'm still in school.



GEM592 said:


> I wouldn't quite say that


Then say what you would say! I feel like people assume that if it's IB then output is going to suffer because the only IB they have heard was a stock Lexus. I don't know how else to explain it.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

toylocost said:


> Then say what you would say! I feel like people assume that if it's IB then output is going to suffer because the only IB they have heard was a stock Lexus. I don't know how else to explain it.


And I did ... I said that I wouldn't say that 

The enclosure, or lack thereof, certainly effects front wave output at low frequency. 

It *sounded* like you said that as long as you kill the backward wave, forward output will be the same. But, how you kill the backward wave indeed effects forward output at low frequencies. This is why there is not just one answer for woofer enclosure design.

Said another way, the motion of the cone is indeed effected by what's behind it, which in turn impacts the "amount of air moved."


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

You will need good midbass from the doors to make all your nice work in the trunk pay off, in my opinion. There's no reason IB can't work, but you have to get some good low performance up front to invite those 15's to the party.

I would say the 22W install, in particular, is crucial.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

GEM592 said:


> And I did ... I said that I wouldn't say that
> 
> The enclosure, or lack thereof, certainly effects front wave output at low frequency.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree, if they were the same there would be no point to IB right? If the speaker goes from mech limit to mech limit then it has moved an amount of air no matter what is happening to the back wave. Yeah they will sound different, I was just trying to say that as far as loudness goes IB is not much different that sealed.



GEM592 said:


> You will need good midbass from the doors to make all your nice work in the trunk pay off, in my opinion. There's no reason IB can't work, but you have to get some good low performance up front to invite those 15's to the party.
> 
> I would say the 22W install, in particular, is crucial.


Thanks for the input. I have been thinking about how I'm going to tackle this. I will probably have to make a fiberglass enclosure as large as possible on the door panel, the spec on Madisound says about .5 cu ft, but it's very hard to tell how much of the door panel to cut off to get to that point. I have a feeling I will have to beef it up like I'm building a sub enclosure just to make sure it's rigid enough to put up with that abuse.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Trimmed down, they don't block very much of the window so thats good.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow just wow!

Nice job on everything.. Amp rack is killer. Sub setup is killer. Speakers.. killer. This is quite a build.

What did you attach the rear-most portion of your amp tray to? Looks like a lot of bolts. Did you do a board above it maybe, attached with rivnuts or something? Can you elaborate? That just plain rocks!


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Babs said:


> Wow just wow!
> 
> Nice job on everything.. Amp rack is killer. Sub setup is killer. Speakers.. killer. This is quite a build.
> 
> What did you attach the rear-most portion of your amp tray to? Looks like a lot of bolts. Did you do a board above it maybe, attached with rivnuts or something? Can you elaborate? That just plain rocks!


Thanks a lot!  Yes there is another board above it attached to the car with about 15 sheet metal screws. I think rivnuts would have worked but I was just trying to get it done that day, it's strong and it's just a beater car anyways.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Resin set up overnight...









Painted black, gotta find some tint for the windshield also. I think I'm just going to do a quick sand job and then attempt to wrap them with black trunk liner...



























Tweeter pods look like crap, don't know if I can save them. Maybe another coat of resin and a lot of filler?? I don't really know what I'm doing...


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

And carpet, just need to run wires and put some CLD tiles inside. Will probably make grilles later...


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

That was fast haha


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Kazuhiro said:


> That was fast haha


Yep, probably gonna slow down now as I'm going out of town for a week...

CLD inside, cheap tint on the windshield, wires ran to the pillar, some cotton fill, and they are done until I make the grilles...


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Works quite well actually. Nice casette deck


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Kazuhiro said:


> Works quite well actually. Nice casette deck


Thanks, yeah that is a strange setup. Some cars (none in US) got a longer gauge cluster that filled up the whole space across where the cassette deck is. For some reason we got a stereo there instead and a blank double DIN cubby down below. I like to have the volume knob down by my shifter hand so I just put my working head unit down there, plus it keeps the back light further down. But it would be cool to have the head unit up top and a carPC touch screen in the double DIN slot... :coolgleamA:


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Got some time to finish the tweeter pods. Came out good enough for this car.

It's just grille fabric and some resin, after a little sanding...









Dremel to take down the rough spots...









First go with the filler...









Second layer of filler...









Didn't need to be perfect because I wanted to texture them. The correct texture to use for this is SEM 39853 but both auto paint supplies near me were out plus it's like $35 per can from them. Decided to try some textured spray paint from Lowes and then go back over it with trim black. It's a little bigger than I needed but looks fine, and that can was only $9













































Found some nice brass screws for the 10F also...









And updated cockpit view, can't wait to get those 8"s in there...


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow nice progress!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks! Just cut half my door panel off! 

Trying to get decent airspace for the 8"s


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

have fun routing the speaker cables. No molex at least but the space looks small.

is it too late to consider kicks haha


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Kazuhiro said:


> have fun routing the speaker cables. No molex at least but the space looks small.
> 
> is it too late to consider kicks haha


Wiring is already there. It was a pain, I ended up breaking some wires in the driver's side harness and had to take it all apart to repair but it's all good now.

I actually thought about kicks but a lot of problems there, no airspace, need my dead pedal, relocation of factory fuse blocks and harness.....


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Getting ready for glass, should be interesting seeing as I have to do this with the door closed...


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Any updates on the doors?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Kazuhiro said:


> Any updates on the doors?


Yeah no kidding.. Going after another bowl of popcorn.. This is getting riveting.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd nice glass work


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Kazuhiro said:


> Any updates on the doors?





Babs said:


> Yeah no kidding.. Going after another bowl of popcorn.. This is getting riveting.


Not really, car is still sitting like that. After the problems with the amps I'm pretty discouraged because I've done so much work and still wont have music because I don't have amps. Can't afford to just replace them now because I'm back in school.

Need to do something this week though because I will have to start driving it daily again next week.

Here are the threads...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ss-d-noise-floor-issue-what-do-you-think.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../204106-amp-offf-pop-other-strange-stuff.html


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Press on Pioneer, you did the right thing by going to an authorized repair facility. They gave you the repair parts and labor list and nothing is fixed. It's time to push Pioneer or New Egg on taking back their product. I'm ashamed of New Egg, they should stand behind the sale for a period of time. And Pioneer telling you to service your new amp(s), terrible. These things are so cheap they are nearly throw-away so they should refund you money. I hope you get a fix soon, your build is very exciting!


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

knever3 said:


> Press on Pioneer, you did the right thing by going to an authorized repair facility. They gave you the repair parts and labor list and nothing is fixed. It's time to push Pioneer or New Egg on taking back their product. I'm ashamed of New Egg, they should stand behind the sale for a period of time. And Pioneer telling you to service your new amp(s), terrible. These things are so cheap they are nearly throw-away so they should refund you money. I hope you get a fix soon, your build is very exciting!


Thank you!

I've replied to this in the other thread because it is more on topic over there.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

That sucks man. Just buy some ppi phantoms instead if you get a refund? 

Sent from my HTC_PO582 using Tapatalk


----------



## austriuz (May 24, 2013)

nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very cool so far man, I'm looking forward to updates


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Oh man what happened to your amps? I'm reading ...


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Kazuhiro said:


> That sucks man. Just buy some ppi phantoms instead if you get a refund?


I wont be getting a refund, but if I did the PPIs would be on the short list.



austriuz said:


> nice job :thumbsup:


Thanks!



req said:


> very cool so far man, I'm looking forward to updates


Thank you!


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Got ahold of a Sony MEX-GS810BH for a very good price from another member, installed this weekend. I think it solved my output problems because I have good volume now. I think the other unit had some EQ adjustments made and I wasn't able to find and fix all of them before I set gains and that's probably where I lost volume.

Amp noise problems are still the same though.










I ran the mic up top and used a conveniently located trim piece to hot glue the mount to the back of, with a hole drilled through for the ball to clip into. It's nice to not care about drilling holes in things.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Also noticed that the DSP clips before the head unit does, clean signal before DSP, clipped after. It took my max volume down one notch from 47 to 46 so no big deal. I'm assuming that's just the max input voltage for the DSP, head unit has 5v out.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

How are the amps and doors coming along?


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Kazuhiro said:


> How are the amps and doors coming along?


I've pretty much given up on the amps, don't like it but there's not much I can do now.

I have the molds from the doors sitting on the shelf, might get to them when the semester ends or something, bout halfway through now. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

I'll stay on the edge of my seat


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

toylocost said:


> I've pretty much given up on the amps, don't like it but there's not much I can do now.
> 
> I have the molds from the doors sitting on the shelf, might get to them when the semester ends or something, bout halfway through now. Thanks for asking.




Pics?


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Pics?


Here is what I have. It will not be completed. Car threw a rod. I had to buy another car to get me to work/school. No time to work on the Corolla right now but I've already pulled the head unit out of it to put in the new Camry. I don't know if I will transfer everything into the Camry or not, I'd like to have the wall but it is a lot of work and I don't really have the time. 

If I liked the amps I would probably move everything and do it over again but I'm thinking about selling the amps and maybe getting one good amp and just doing coaxes or a two way set up. Haven't though much about it yet as I'm not willing to put any more $$ into it. Any new parts would need to come from selling parts I already have.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

What year camry?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

You and I both gave up on the corollas and moved to a larger sedan


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> What year camry?


'93, pretty nice condition too.



Kazuhiro said:


> You and I both gave up on the corollas and moved to a larger sedan


Nice, do you have another build thread? I tried to find another corolla but this car just happened to work out.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

toylocost said:


> '93, pretty nice condition too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, do you have another build thread? I tried to find another corolla but this car just happened to work out.


Mines a 94. Let me know if you have any questions. Ive torn my car inside and out with my stereo














Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

toylocost said:


> '93, pretty nice condition too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, do you have another build thread? I tried to find another corolla but this car just happened to work out.


Be prepared to have hell when it comes to sealing your door. The inner door panel is...non existent. Its a big empty spot. 

My biggest issue with rattles was my door handle, and back deck plastic. The door handle im talking about is the one on the outside, all the little mechanisms that are impossible to get top, rattle on certain songs. Ive given up trying to fix it. 

The back deck light would rattle against the back window so I just took it out and covered the hole with nice fabric. The back plastic, even when deadened. Tends to not be too happy with 45hz. 

Also be aware of the trunk torsion bars, they have a tendency to rattle.

Be cautious when taking off door panels. Those clips are hard to find and they break and bend easy. 







fiberglassed on top of deadener...I shoulda done the glass first obviously but they were months apart project wise 











What your back deck probably looks like. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Be prepared to have hell when it comes to sealing your door. The inner door panel is...non existent. Its a big empty spot.
> 
> My biggest issue with rattles was my door handle, and back deck plastic. The door handle im talking about is the one on the outside, all the little mechanisms that are impossible to get top, rattle on certain songs. Ive given up trying to fix it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. The doors do look like they need to be glassed to seal. For the clips I usually just pocket a few every time I go to the junkyard for something.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Back from the dead


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Very cool. How are you interfacing the tablet?


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

USB on the back of the head unit, phone via bluetooth.


----------

